
Gov and WHO changed Hydroxychloroquine policy based on suspect tiny company data - blisseyGo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/03/covid-19-surgisphere-who-world-health-organization-hydroxychloroquine
======
blisseyGo
More details:

[https://www.medicineuncensored.com/a-study-out-of-thin-
air](https://www.medicineuncensored.com/a-study-out-of-thin-air)

> Just yesterday, the Get in touch with us link on Surgisphere’s homepage
> redirected to a strange WordPress template for cryptocurrency. The
> Surgisphere website has since been changed and the link deleted; however,
> this serves as just another example of incompleteness and unprofessionalism
> from a company supposedly holding highly sensitive records on millions of
> patients.

> The internet trail behind Surgisphere is peculiar to say the least. Mostly
> because it isn’t there. The Internet Archive (Wayback Machine) has records
> on more than 439 billion web pages and has long served as a tool to view
> webpages as they existed in the past. I’ve used the tool hundreds of times
> and am frequently surprised by the breadth of its database. Even some of the
> most obscure webpages have historical snapshots available. In the rare
> circumstances where a historical snapshot is not available, the Wayback
> Machine’s response is “Wayback Machine doesn't have that page archived.” A
> far less common response—one I’ve never seen before—is “Sorry. This URL has
> been excluded from the Wayback Machine.” It’s this last response that is
> delivered when searching
> [https://surgisphere.com/](https://surgisphere.com/) in the Wayback Machine.

> There are primarily two ways for companies to hide internet histories.
> First, they can insert special codes into their websites to hide from the
> Wayback Machine’s automated crawlers. Secondly, companies can request the
> removal of their historical snapshots, but there’s no guarantee the Internet
> Archive will honor these requests. Both of these practices are highly
> unusual and almost exclusively used for obscuring nefarious activities.

>

